# H2O2, Socks and the search.



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

A bit of an adventure. I`m sure some of you will judge me and I deserve it. But, here it goes -

I was walking in the woods with my friend, her dog and my Vizsla. This piece of woods is adjacent to a river - quite, beautiful and serene. We were talking, and a topic came up about how dogs are trained to find lost people in the woods. She told me about a trainer she goes to who trains dogs to do just that. My Vizsla has an excellent nose, and she told I should explore tracking - get him trained. I said, the training was was unnecessary as he could do that right now. She didn`t believe me and I wanted to prove.

As it happens, there was some litter around and some swimmer or fisher had forgotten his socks. Generally I keep him away from socks, he has a strange fascination for eating socks. He has eaten multiple. Only two at my place, but if he goes to a friends house they will miss a sock, and when he passes it, I take the hose wash it and offer to give it back. Not sure, but they always refuse. I have learnt my lesson regarding socks. So now - no access to socks at my place or at any one else`s. 

So, when I found this sock, I was hesitant. But, I thought, when he finds the sock I will ask him to drop it. Which he`s good at, if he doesn`t comply I had my hand on the e-collar remote. He then definitely complies.

Take a couple of minutes to judge me. Now, back to the story. I called him, put the sock infront of his face, asked him to "Check" it. Then asked my friend to hide it in the woods, and walk around lost to confuse him, make it as difficult as possible. We then waited for the scent to get a bit old, there was a light breeze too.

Then I released him with his "Search" command . He immediately went for the sock and found it. Which was stunning! 

He was bringing it back, before I could say "Drop it". It was gone, just gone. Man, did I feel bad? Yes! A bunch of emotions..from horror to feeling like a total moron.

After that, it was run to the store to get some vanilla ice cream and 3% Hydrogen peroxide. Gave about 5 teaspoons mixed with a spoon of vanilla ice cream. He didn`t complain. 

After about 5-10 minutes, the socks came out, along with parts of sticks he chews on regularly and undigested treats. Then took him inside, and he puked again on the kitchen floor. I totally deserved it!

So, my Vizsla can search lost people in the woods. But, I need the trainer to teach him not to take their socks and swallow them. Lost people need their socks, it gets cold here.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the club. 
We have all become members of the I should have known better club, at one time or another.


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

browndogbrownguy that's hilarious! 

Our first vizsla (and first pet dog) impressed me with his soft mouth and such intelligence I tried to show off with a friend that he could retrieve an egg and not leave a mark on it. He was about 5 months old. 

Hmmm, retrieve went well until I realised my actual 'retrieve to hand' wasn't as polished and he spat it out well and truly at my feet  He enjoyed mopping it all up anyway.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

JoBod said:


> browndogbrownguy that's hilarious!
> 
> Our first vizsla (and first pet dog) impressed me with his soft mouth and such intelligence I tried to show off with a friend that he could retrieve an egg and not leave a mark on it. He was about 5 months old.
> 
> Hmmm, retrieve went well until I realised my actual 'retrieve to hand' wasn't as polished and he spat it out well and truly at my feet  He enjoyed mopping it all up anyway.


yes, the egg retrieve, nice when it happens, I tried it again yesterday and glad to report that Elvis is still as soft mouthed as when we first tried it 12 months ago 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfAmjETdwik


----------

